# Carolina Children's Home May 20-21



## Jack W. (May 2, 2005)

We sent in the entry fee's Friday to do the contest to raise money for the Carolina Children's Home at the Fairgrounds in Columbia SC.  We try to do this one every year, the cause is very good.  The dates are May 20-21.  The event will feature an Anything Butt on Friday night, and a whole hog cook.  Judging will be at 9:00 am Saturday, both blind and on site.  If anyone in the area wants to come out and play, it should be a good time.  Everyone is invited.  We compete under the name "Pigs on the Wing." Not to be confused with my good friends at Pigs on the Wing BBQ.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2005)

On a whole hog, where to you go to get your best bark?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 2, 2005)

Good Luck Jack. We are doing the local American cancer Society Relay For Life in June. It's a freebie and 100% goes to the cause.My dad is a survivor for 6 years now. Have fun!


----------



## Jack W. (May 2, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> On a whole hog, where to you go to get your best bark?



Trimming the hog correctly will yield bark in the ususal places.  It has to be presented somewhat in tact on the grill for on site, so you need to be careful how much skin you trim back.  The shoulders and hams will give good bark.  The rest of the presentation is centered around making quality Q using all parts of the animal.  A good judge will be able to tell whether you are trying to short change the box by leaving out loin, ham and rib meat.  It is a challange.  

Good Q !

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (May 2, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good Luck Jack. We are doing the local American cancer Society Relay For Life in June. It's a freebie and 100% goes to the cause.My dad is a survivor for 6 years now. Have fun!



Thank  you sir.  We will represent the cause in our ususal way.  Style, dignity and first class Q!

I do a relay for life event this month as well.  We feed the cancer survivors in the Colleton County Relay for Life in Walterboro, SC.    Piggly Wiggly buys the supplies, I cook and do the feed with volunteers from my cirlces.  My Father and Father in Law are both surviors for 5 years now.  I buy a luminary and say a prayer for both every year.  

For those of you that have never done such a service.  I recommend getting involved.  It is truly a moving experience.  


Good Q!

Jack


----------

